# Timescale from approval to being matched?



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

I realise this is a very vague question with many different answers....but I'll ask any way

What was the length of time between you getting yes at the approval panel to you getting a yes at the matching panel?

We got approved this week so are just starting the whole matching process


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations on being approved. We were approved in feb and approached the next day about our little man so at that point we were officially linked. Linking meeting was 1 week later and all parties gave the go ahead at that meeting so thats was when we were offiially matched. Due to delays Matching panel didn't happen till middle of may and intros started approx 10 days later.
Hope you have a speedy wait to find your family x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We were approved in, Sept, already knew about a potential link. Our first cal in the car outside approval panel (after family) was to his SW. Officially linked in Oct. Matched in Nov.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

11.5 months between Approval & Matching Panel. Hope you have a quicker time than us but that's quite standard in my area for an under 2 year old.
X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We were just short of 4 months from approval panel to matching panel. Good luck and congratulations on becoming a mummy to be


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

6 months for us .... Well, one week under six months to be precise! We heard about LO after four months but it took another 2 months to get to matching panel due, her SWs were inefficient to say the least!


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

We were approved right at the end of May and have our matching panel on 12 November, so 5.5 months for us


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We had a link the day after approval panel, but it took 5 1/2 months to get to matching panel.  Yes, I am very grouchy about this.  

We already had a link the second time we went to approval panel (to a biological sibling of our daughter, which was why we went back to approval panel) and that took 6 months and a huge to get to matching panel as well.  Pretty damn grouchy about that one as well tbh.  

Maybe I'm just grouchy, but I certainly wouldn't recommend the LA that placed our children to anyone, that's for sure!

Congratulations!  The waiting is the hardest part, I think, but hopefully it will be a short wait.


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

17 days for us, we were approved on 10th sep, found out about lo on 27th, intros started today and he moves in next Friday. Very lucky xx


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

9 months from Approval Panel to Matching Panel for us this time around; first time it was 5 months. Both were babies under 1.


Hope your wait is a short one!


Peacelily xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

we're another one with a slow match, but as i've had two friends with the same LA get matched really quicker, i blame our SW   

approved july, approached about LO march, loads of delays as there was concern about his development, panel july, more delay for SW's holiday   , intros end of august, home beginning of september.

so a year from approval panel to matching panel, and a year and 2 months from approval to getting him home.


----------



## AdoptionDolly (Oct 30, 2012)

We were approved at the end of April, matched early September, matching panel is next week and intros begin mid November.  For us it'll have been exactly 2 years since our initial enquiry with our Agency.  

Hope you don't have too long a wait..


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, we were approved in April, and matched approved September 5 months


----------



## Jules11 (Jun 21, 2011)

We had a wait of 11 1/2 months from approval to matching panel.  Just a warning - this is by far the hardest time in the adoption process.  I wish I had a penny for every time I checked my phone and email waiting for that message/call from SW.  We often felt abandoned by sw, there are no targets for matching and we certainly became a lower priority.  HOWEVER I am sooooo glad we stuck with it.  Our LO was worth the wait.

Good luck and fingers crossed for a quick match.

Jules xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Approved March, read his profile June, matching panel October so 7 months for us.


----------

